# ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά (πανιά)



## sarant (Mar 6, 2011)

Φίλος μου έκανε την παρατήρηση ότι η έκφραση "ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά" δεν υπάρχει στα μεγάλα μας λεξικά, ενώ είναι εξαιρετικά οικεία και έχει και άφθονες γκουγκλιές. 

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και παραλλαγές. Στην Καρυστινή λαογραφία του Κανακάρη βρίσκω "ίσα καράβι, ίσα νερά" ενώ σε συλλογή λεσβιακών παροιμιών του Χατζηγιάννη "ίσα βάρκα, ίσα πανιά" και "ίσα βάρκα, ίσα κουπιά". Η παραλλαγή με τα πανιά είναι συχνή και στο γκουγκλ. Και "ίσα καράβι ίσα πανιά" που είχε αναφερθεί σε παλιότερη συζήτηση στο ιστολόγιο.

Το ρήμα που υπονοείται στην έκφραση, και που πολλές φορές δηλώνεται ρητά, είναι το "φέρνω". Μάλιστα, στο "Σκιάθου λαϊκός πολιτισμός" του Ρήγα η έκφρ. λημματογραφείται ως "τα φέραμε βάρκα και νερά". 

Σύμφωνα με όλες τις παραπάνω πηγές, η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται όταν από μια επιχείρηση δεν είχαμε ούτε κέρδος αλλά ούτε και ζημιά (μας ήρθε μία η άλλη, που λέμε), όταν τα ξοδέψουμε όλα χωρίς να περισσέψει τίποτε, όταν ταιριάξουμε δυο πράγματα ίσα-ίσα.

Την τελευταία απόχρωση τη βρίσκω στον Δρακονταειδή: _Μπήκα στο δεύτερο στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο, είχα κανονίσει να πάρω την αναρρωτική, να τα φέρω ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά και ν' απολυθώ_ (Το σπίτι της θείας)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι η αρχική σημασία της φρ. είναι όταν σε εμπορική επιχείρηση δεν βγάλουμε κέρδος αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχουμε και ζημιά, δεν μπαίνουμε μέσα. 

Εκεί που όλα τα λεξικά σε απογοητεύουν, το slang.gr δεν σε εγκαταλείπει. Καταγράφει τη φράση, με τη σημασία του μηδενικού αποτελέσματος, αν και νομίζω ότι πρέπει επίσης να τονιστεί ότι δεν υπάρχει ζημιά. Η εξήγηση που δίνεται για την προέλευση της φράσης δεν με πείθει: _Προέρχεται από την παρατήρηση βάρκας δεμένης στο μουράγιο, όσο ανεβαίνει το νερό τόσο ανεβαίνει και η βάρκα και ανάποδα· η σχέση βάρκας-νερού παραμένει πάντα η ίδια._ 

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν ότι η φρ. προέρχεται από βάρκα που, είτε επειδή έχει πάρει νερά είτε επειδή είναι παραφορτωμένη, έχει κατέβει με αποτέλεσμα το χείλος της να βρίσκεται (σχεδόν) στην επιφάνεια του νερού. Ακόμα επιπλέει, αλλά με το παραμικρό επιπλέον βάρος θα βουλιάξει. Την πεποίθησή μου αυτή τη στηρίζει και μια κυριολεκτική χρήση του όρου, που τη βρήκα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία: _Έκανε κρύο τρομερό κι όπως είχαν έρθει ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά, κανείς τους δεν έμεινε στεγνός. Τα κύματα ορμούσαν απ' τη μια μπάντα κι έφευγαν απ' την άλλη, αφήνοντας πίσω τους αφρούς να γουργουρίζουν στα μπούνια. Η θάλασσα αγρίευε όλο και ..._ (άλλο δεν μ' αφήνει να δω)

Όμως, οι παραλλαγές με τα κουπιά και με τα πανιά δεν συμφωνούν με μια τέτοια εξήγηση, εκτός κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι μεταγενέστερες κι ότι προστέθηκαν από ανθρωπους που ήξεραν τη σημασία της φράσης αλλά δεν καταλάβαιναν την εικόνα που περιγράφει.

Τώρα τελευταία, με τη συζήτηση για ισοσκελισμένους προϋπολογισμούς, η φράση έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά. Βέβαια, με την κατάσταση της ελληνικής οικονομίας, κάθε παροιμιακή φράση που έχει μέσα βάρκα και γενικά πλεούμενο είναι επικίνδυνη γιατί επιδέχεται κάθε λογής μακάβρια λογοπαίγνια. Είχε πει άλλωστε ο Γιωργάκης ότι αν δεν αλλάξουμε θα βουλιάξουμε -και ξέρετε υπό ποιες συνθήκες γέρνει η βάρκα.

(Λέω να το βάλω και στο μπλογκ)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 6, 2011)

Το *ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά *και οι παραλλαγές του για μένα αποδίδουν εν γένει την ισορροπία. Αν η βάρκα είναι ίσα τότε και τα νερά είναι ήρεμα (ίσα) , το σύστημα είναι σε ισορροπία. Αν η βάρκα είναι ίσα τότε και τα πανιά είναι ίσα (κατακόρυφα), το σύστημα είναι σε ισορροπία κ.ο.κ. Έτσι εξηγείται και η χρήση της φράσης όταν δεν έχουμε κέρδη αλλά ούτε χασούρα (ήρθαμε στα ίσα).


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 6, 2011)

Το ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά σχετίζεται πράγματι με μια κατάσταση ισορροπούσα. Προσωπικά με παραπέμπει και στην ίσαλο γραμμή.
Από τη Βίκυ:
Ο όρος ίσαλος ή ίσαλος γραμμή ή γραμμή ισάλου (water line), είναι ναυπηγικός και τεχνικός όρος που λαμβάνεται σοβαρά υπ΄ όψη στη φόρτωση πλοίου. Αν και λέγεται γραμμή, στην πραγματικότητα ορίζεται ως επίπεδο από την οριζόντια τομή της επιφάνειας της θάλασσας με το πλοίο στο σημείο που αυτό ισορροπεί και επιπλέει. Καθιερώθηκε να λέγεται έτσι επειδή περιμετρικά του σκάφους φαίνεται ως γραμμή.

Παρά ταύτα αν και ο όρος ίσαλος γραμμή είναι πλέον διαδεδομένος ως γενικός όρος, για τους έχοντες κάποιες ναυπηγικές γνώσεις ή σχετίζονται επαγγελματικά με τον ναυτικό χώρο ο όρος αυτός περιορίζεται αφενός μεν στην ειδική περίπτωση της έμφορτης ισάλου, δηλαδή, της τομής του σκάφους από το επίπεδο της επιφάνειας της θαλάσσης όταν το πλοίο είναι πλήρως και κανονικά φορτωμένο (ζυγοσταθμισμένο και νόμιμα), και αφετέρου, στις ειδικές περιπτώσεις φορτίου ειδικών ενδείξεων.

Από ναυπηγικής άποψης σχεδιασμού, η ίσαλος είναι μία από τις παρισάλους των ναυπηγικών γραμμών οι οποίες και αποτελούν τομές οριζοντίων επιπέδων μετά της εσωτερικής όψης των ελασμάτων του περιβλήματος του πλοίου, που καταδεικνύουν τη προοδευτική ναυπηγική μορφή του πλοίου από την λεγόμενη καρίνα μέχρι το κύριο κατάστρωμα. Στα ναυπηγικά σχέδια οι παρίσαλοι εμφανίζονται ως προβολές συνήθως της αριστερής πλευράς του σκάφους επί οριζοντίου επιπέδου όπου και φέρεται στο κάτω δεξιό μέρος του ναυπηγικού σχεδίου του πλοίου, καλούμενο κάτοψη σκάφους. Η απόσταση μεταξύ των παραλλήλων αυτών επιπέδων του σχεδίου αντιπροσωπεύει συνήθως το 1 μέτρο. Τέλος αυτές συμβολίζονται από τους ναυπηγούς με ενωμένα τα γράμματα WL και αριθμούνται από τη βασική γραμμή (που αντιστοιχεί με το 0) και προς τα πάνω 1, 2, 3, 4, ...κ.λπ. ή με λατινικούς αριθμούς Ι, ΙΙ, ΙΙΙ, κ.λπ. (χωρίς όμως τα διακριτικά γράμματα προ αυτών).

Οι παρίσαλοι στην εγκάρσια όψη και πρόοψη του πλοίου εμφανίζονται ως ευθείες γραμμές.
Εκτός όμως της σχεδιαστικής βοήθειας που παρέχουν οι παρίσαλοι στη ναυπήγηση ενός υπόψη σκάφους, στη πράξη κάποιοι απ΄ αυτούς ταυτίζονται με τα οριζόντια επίπεδα εκείνα της ασφαλούς πλήρους φόρτωσης του πλοίου, ανάλογα με το είδος του φορτίου, την εποχή, αλλά και το είδος του νερού (θαλάσσιο, ποταμού ή λίμνης) που προτίθεται αυτό να εκτελεί πλόες, λαμβάνοντας ανάλογες ονομασίες ισάλου. Για τη μεγάλη σπουδαιότητα αυτών, των συγκεκριμένων ισάλων, που αγγίζουν τα όρια ασφάλειας φόρτωσης των πλοίων, καθώς και του τρόπου κατάδειξής των δείτε σχετικά γραμμή φόρτωσης.


----------

